# New flower room set up



## Cococola36 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not too sure how this will upload lol, but i was looking for input on my flower room ideas. I currently run 4000 watts in horizontal fixtures with good results, but after doing a lot of research on vertical growing I'm considering giving it a go. My room dimensions are 6ft x 12ft with 8ft ceilings so a decent amount of space. As of now I run 12 plants (my license limit) and was considering setting up the designs below in the pic. Question is do i use 3 x 600 watt for 8 medium sized bushy plants orrrr 2 x 1000 watt for 6 large taller plants? Heat shouldn't be an issue with a 12,000 btu ac unit (i would hope) Any input or criticism would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chronictre (Jan 27, 2013)

Personally I'd do 600w's. Every grow room I'm in these days is a vertical grow with stadiums, 8 ft ceilings. Your dimensions are 6x12 so 4ft between each 600w bulb. I think that'd be the optimum setup. 

Why 8 medium plants or 6 bigger ones, why not 12? You definitely have enough light for 12. A lot of the guys I know do 10-16 plants per 1000w hps and average just over 2 lbs per light. Then theres my friends buddy who does aeroponics with vertical stadiums and averages 3.2 lbs per light.


----------



## weedworm (Jan 27, 2013)

I got about the same size room as you I bloom 14 plants under a 1000 and a 600 I feel I could do more but that's the perfect rotation for me lol


----------



## moksrosha (Mar 5, 2013)

*What I can say is that I felt it in the head on the very first hit, and I got moderately "medicated" on a pinner joint containing only about 0.17 grams. So that was probably 5-6 SMALL hits. I'm sure its more than possible to smoke 0.17 grams in only one hit, but its got to be either a bong hit or some kind of crazy lung busting 10 second joint hit, and I'm just too old for that kind of stuff anymore. *


----------



## manishbatra1989 (Mar 9, 2013)

It's about penetration. T5s have great lummins, but they have a very shallow penetration. They are good for seedlings and a short while during vedge, but when your plants get high and deep, you need the Mh or HPS. I have been studying this for weeks. CFLs have about the same penetration as the T5s, and they work just as well for vedging in the first few weeks, but neither of them will grow weed like a HID. It's a fact.I don't understand why you are using CFLs and not HIDs if you don't want to use a lot of power?


----------

